# Forum About Russia Russian Movies  "Гардемарины, вперед!" на youtube

## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XAqbvHNGXc 
Разлука 
И глянет мгла из всех болот и всех теснин, 
И засвистит весёлый кнут над пегой парою. 
Ты запоёшь свою тоску, летя во тьму один, 
А я одна заплачу песню старую. 
Разлука – вот извечный враг российских грёз. 
Разлука – вот полночный час счастливой полночи. 
И лишь земля из-под колес, и не услышать из-за гроз 
Ни ваших шпаг, ни наших слез, ни слов о помощи!!!  
Какой беде из века в век обречены? 
Какой нужде мы платим дань, прощаясь с милыми? 
И от чего нам эта явь такие дарит сны - 
Что дивный свет над песнями унылыми. 
Быть может нам не размыкать счастливых рук? 
Быть может нам распрячь коней на веки вечные? 
Но стонет Север, кричит Юг! И вновь колёс прощальный стук, 
И вот судьба разбита вдруг о версты встречные! 
Это тебе, возьми! И помни...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6UzAjzLa44 
По воле рока так случилось
Иль это нрав у нас таков, -
Зачем троим, скажи на милость,
Такое множество врагов?
Но на судьбу не стоит дуться:
Там, у других, вдали, - Бог весть,
А здесь у нас враги найдутся, -
Была бы честь, была бы честь! 
Не вешать нос, гардемарины!
Дурна ли жизнь, иль хороша -
Едины парус и душа, 
Едины парус и душа,
Судьба и родина едины.  
В делах любви, как будто мирных,
Стезя влюбленных такова,
Что русский взнос за счастье милых - 
Не кошелек, а голова!
Но шпаги свист и вой картечи,
И тьмы острожной тишина - 
За долгий взгляд короткой встречи,
Ах, это право, не цена! 
Не вешать нос, гардемарины!
Дурна ли жизнь, иль хороша -
Едины парус и душа, 
Едины парус и душа,
Судьба и родина едины.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhjcnL-Z458  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNVkLaulMqY  
1. Как жизнь без весны, весна без листвы,
   Листва без грозы и гроза без молний,
 Так годы скучны без права любви:
  Лететь на призыв или стон безмолвный твой. 
 Увы, не предскажешь беду.
Зови, я удар отведу.
  Пусть голову сам за это отдам,
 Гадать о цене - не по мне, любимая. 
2. Дороги любви у нас нелегки,
Зато к нам добры белый мох и клевер.
Полны соловьи щемящей тоски,
И вёсны щедры, возвратясь на север к нам.
Полны соловьи счастливой тоски,
И весны щедры, возвратясь на север к нам. 
Земля, где так много разлук,
Сама повенчает нас вдруг.
За то, что верны мы птицам весны,
Они и зимой нам слышны, любимая.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWkGL4eZR3E 
Поёт Михаил Боярский 
В мой старый сад, ланфрен-ланфра. 
 Лети, моя голубка.
 Там сны висят, ланфрен-ланфра, 
 На всех ветвях, голубка.
  Ланфрен,ланфра, лантатита, 
   Там свеж ручей, трава густа,
  Постель из ландышей пуста, 
  Лети в мой сад, голубка! 
Мы лёгкий сон, ланфрен-ланфра 
Сорвём с тяжелой ветки.
Как сладок он, ланфрен-ланфра - 
Такие сны так редки.
Ланфрен-ланфра-лантатита - 
Но слаще сна твои уста,
И роза падает с куста 
Тебе на грудь, голубка. 
В моём саду, ланфрен-ланфра - 
Три соловья и ворон.
Они беду, ланфрен-ланфра - 
Любви пророчат хором.
Ланфрен-ланфра-лантатита - 
Свети, прощальная звезда,
Любовь последняя чиста. 
Лети в мой сад, голубка!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uo2bo2l9Mi4 
Позабыв про честь наследную,
По карьеру, про дела,
 Юный князь влюбился в бедную,-
  Она сына родила. 
И лихой судьбой отмечена,
Не снеся последних мук,
Умерла горька, невенчана
И остался сын - байстрюк. 
Князь поплакал, а пока
Взял в хоромы байстрюка. 
Время шло, забыв про горести,
Князь женился на другой.
Сын законый будет вскорости,
Незаконный - с глаз долой. 
Хоть в отца он всей повадкою,
Все равно - чужой отцу.
Ох не светлой, ох не сладкою
Жизнь явилась молодцу. 
Что ж тут плакать, поделом,-
Не рождайся байстрюком.

----------


## &lt;~A~&gt;

Just a question...does "Ha" mean "on" in Russian????

----------


## Оля

> Just a question...does "Ha" mean "on" in Russian????

 Why here, in this thread?   ::  
Yes, it does. Very often.   ::

----------


## Zaya

> Yes, it does. Very often.

 But not always  ::

----------


## Lampada

Отрывки из фильма "Гардемарины 3" 
1.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iydrRuLJgKc 
2.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfOq8TWwXiI 
3.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xweU758CNS0 
4.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iOnHe4_q6E

----------


## &lt;~A~&gt;

what do you mean by not always????

----------


## BappaBa

> what do you mean by not always????

 На конфетку=Take a candy
=)

----------


## Оля

<~A~>, this is a topic for discuss Russian film "Гардемарины, вперед".
Please, ask your questions about "на" in another one. 
"На" can have different meanings.

----------


## paramita

Спасибо за этот фильм.
Прошу вас коротко скзать мне об этом фильме и объясните 
 ситуацию,где звучит "разлука".

----------

